# Salt spreading route efficiency



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

I got to thinkin that I spread salt the sa.e way I plow, in lines, back and forth. But maybe in bigger lots its faster to go the circles route... You know.... The old guy on a John Deere who always mows the same day you do, or his wife, and he starts on the outside and mows in circles until he gets to the middle? Anyone ever try salting that way instead of in lines?

Also, I noticed salt storage questions. Currently Im at .27/lb buying like a ton or two at a time in 50 lb bags 2/5 HOOPS and 3/5 rock salt. Could I be making all this storage nonsense worth my while if I buy it some other way?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

.27 a pound for salt is an outrageous amount of money, in-fact I don’t see how you could make any money if that’s what you’re laying. 

I don’t think going ina circle is efficient, at least in my lots it wouldn’t be. 
Most parking lots are square or rectangular or something similar.
If you were to go in circles, you would miss each corner and have to back, you’d also miss a significant chunk of the parking lot all around the circle.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I salt in circles when i can, its much more efficient..Bulk runs about $ .06 /lb Cdn. delivered thats a no brainer.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

run the perimeter in front of builings. then ovals and checkerboard style


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I salt in circles when i can, its much more efficient..Bulk runs about $ .06 /lb Cdn. delivered thats a no brainer.


How does that work on driveways?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I offroad...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We lay it down the drive lanes, then under cars or on their windshields. Then some detail spots like heavy pedestrian areas or hills or entrances or handicap spots better be white or I throw a fit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I offroad...


Understood


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

.27/ lb. Is outrageous when
-only buying a ton or two at a time
-It comes already in bags

Sounds to me from previous threads that Im saving days of man hours and equipment use: picking it up, delivering it to a place (possibly having to dry it), finding suitable containment and talking to some of you to figure out how to even do all that.

.07 is 280
.27 is 1080

Thats 800 Im paying for delivery, containment, and they stack it for me right where I tell them to.

Can I find .07/lb delivered and in bags?


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

Yeah I figured for big square lots it would be more efficient to drive in circles.

Here is another idea even, I got it from pickin blueberries. The machine is about 25lx10wx20h: doesnt make the tightest turns. 

What we do when driving is when we get to the end of a row we make our turn (right, say) to skip 4 rows. When we get to the end of that row we turn (right again) and only skip 3 rows. That puts us right next to the one we started in. Next right turn is 4 rows again, putting us just beyond the second row picked. Thats a 4/3 pattern. 5/4 and 6/5 all does the job. 

If a lot is big and square or rectangular essentially, and you take a few minutes to set visual markers, after doing a 20-40ft perimeter the same idea could be a solid way. I havent tried it yet though. My parking lots are all too small yet. Btw on big ol honkin parking lots who requires salt? Who requires at the least a salt deposit of 3 just in case?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I’m confused. 

Plowing the lot 1 hour then Salting the lot 4 minutes. Seems efficient compared to plowing. 

Crank it up Mandelbam.

Drop more drive faster!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

.07 = $140
.27 = $540
Per ton

Best thing i did was start buying 35-40 tonne loads and storing it myself. No line ups, no fussing between storms, no more frozen left overs in the salter.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Are we talking electric spreader? All joking aside they throw different than hydraulic so I would salt certain lots differently based on what spreader I used.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

I’m confused. What is the mixture you are buying for $13.50 per bag? Then you are loading it into what kind of spreader?...I can buy a ton of basic rock salt bagged for about $250. Bulk we get for about $125...Calcium or mag I don’t think I’m paying 13.50.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RevelationL&S said:


> Yeah I figured for big square lots it would be more efficient to drive in circles.
> 
> Here is another idea even, I got it from pickin blueberries. The machine is about 25lx10wx20h: doesnt make the tightest turns.
> 
> ...


This is what I do when possible...salt the perimeter then split it in half. Then just keep making right turns salting over 1. Circles are a pain, I prefer straight lines.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is what I do when possible...salt the perimeter then split it in half. Then just keep making right turns salting over 1. Circles are a pain, I prefer straight lines.


I couldn't think of a way to explain it but that's exactly what I do


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is what I do when possible...salt the perimeter then split it in half. Then just keep making right turns salting over 1. Circles are a pain, I prefer straight lines.


Go to your local arena and watch the zamboni. Or YouTube it.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

That’s called a Zamboni pattern. You still have to back into the important corners, truck wells and ramps and dead-end areas


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Ooo, slow on the trigger. GMC beat me to the punch


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> Go to your local arena and watch the zamboni. Or YouTube it.





Luther said:


> That's called a Zamboni pattern. You still have to back into the important corners, truck wells and ramps and dead-end areas


Eggzactly...thanks.

Luther is correct of course but for larger areas it works great.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Ooo, slow on the trigger. GMC beat me to the punch


He's much younger...and of better lineage. Lol


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah I am a broken old man. I’m just glad I’m not worm food yet.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

GMC Driver said:


> Go to your local arena and watch the zamboni. Or YouTube it.


Canadians just know it at birth....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's much younger...and of better lineage. Lol


Dealing with the likes of Todd, it is amazing.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Hard to not grab a pail and salt that ice out. Lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Salt is like a Pac-Man game to me I remember the pattern. I salt most lots like a farmer. Do outside rounds then strike it out with light standards or curbs. I’ve been salting one 14 acres lot for 30 years and I still try something new sometimes to keep it fun and my brain working. Spreading with a tandem changed the game a bit as you can’t jist swing around like a single axe. A Zamboni pattern is just like ploughing a field.


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

prezek said:


> I'm confused. What is the mixture you are buying for $13.50 per bag? Then you are loading it into what kind of spreader?...I can buy a ton of basic rock salt bagged for about $250. Bulk we get for about $125...Calcium or mag I don't think I'm paying 13.50.


It is coming from TruGreen. I have no clue what the mix is. I know that I buy small amounts at a time and that I get a pallet of rock salt, and a half pallet of HOOPS which is much smaller blue crystals.

I mix the rock bags with 2/5ths HOOPS and put them through a lil baby commercial grade tailgate spreader when its being spread on a parking lot.


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

Numbers are off in the previous posts. The number is .18 per lb bagged n delivered for 1 ton rock and half a ton HOOPS

Not that it matters much at this point.


----------

